# Germany Bundesliga I 25-27 February



## OddsPoster (Feb 22, 2011)

25 Feb 18:30 Wolfsburg v Borussia M'gladbach  1.75 3.75 4.50 +53  
26 Feb 13:30 Cologne v SC Freiburg  2.10 3.40 3.40 +53  
26 Feb 13:30 Kaiserslautern v Hamburg  3.00 3.40 2.30 +53  
26 Feb 13:30 Schalke v Nurnberg  1.75 3.50 4.75 +53  
26 Feb 13:30 St Pauli v Hannover 96  2.25 3.40 3.10 +53  
26 Feb 13:30 TSG Hoffenheim v Mainz  2.00 3.40 3.75 +53  
26 Feb 16:30 Bayern Munich v Borussia Dortmund  1.83 3.50 4.33 +53  
27 Feb 13:30 Eintracht Frankfurt v VfB Stuttgart  2.50 3.30 2.75 +53  
27 Feb 15:30 Werder Bremen v Bayer Leverkusen  3.00 3.40 2.30


----------



## BgFutbol (Feb 24, 2011)

Cologne v SC Freiburg 
Cologne is in very good form, hasnt been in very long time. The team is now 3 points away from the danger zone. In 2011 they played 3 matches at home and won all of them, against Bayern Munich, Werder and Mainz 05. Cologne scored 10 goals and conceided 4 in those matches. 
Freiburg is at 6th place which is maybe the best they can do right now. In the last 6 matches Freiburg lost only to Schalke, in the other matches they made 2 wins and 3 draws. 

Prediction: 1


----------



## emilok (Feb 25, 2011)

Hard game to predict but yes you right. Koln is getting better and better and surely they are favourite. It all depends on odds. If good value on -0.25 then you can bet it. GL


----------



## emilok (Feb 25, 2011)

vs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Wolfsburg vs Borussia M'gladbach

Short analysis becuase I'm working on my Polish Ekstraklasa Analysis where you can find information about it on my blog!


Wolfsburg is team who should fight for better places than they got. They have good quality squad, but they are not like a team, Diego Holmes Hasabe Ciceiro  Polak , they should make diffrence but stil they arent good. They sucked their coach McClaren and new one who maybe will change team, stil they lost last 4 matches but I think this is time for bounce.


M'gladbach won last game vs S04 2-1 what is big suprise for me becuase schalke is good team, they need fo fight in every game, this is game for 6 ponits, if they will win then it will be only 1 point gap between both teams, I think Glabdach can make suprise again 


Benaglio - Riether, Kjaer, A. Friedrich, M. Schäfer - Hasebe, Polak - Tuncay, Cicero - Diego - Helmes
Trainer: Littbarski

Bailly - Levels, Stranzl, Dante, Daems - Nordtveit, Neustädter - Herrmann, Arango - Reus, Idrissou
Trainer: Favre

If goal will come fast then I think we should see goal fiesta, odds are good but my last unlucky to bet Over makes my stake smaller 4/10 GL

Wolfsburg - Gladbach	Over 2.5	1.77	4/10	Canbet


----------



## emilok (Feb 27, 2011)

Wolfsburg - Gladbach	Over 2.5	1.77	4/10	Canbet Result 2-1 + 3.08


----------

